# My first Milky Way



## stevensys (May 14, 2011)

Happy to get my first milky way. Shot using Kit Lens 18-55, F3.5, 25sec Exposure and 1600 ISO.




...| My Very First Milky Way |... by [stevensys], on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2011)

Awesome, dude! Nice job of having a natural foreground element in the frame. Keep at it!


----------



## Drake (May 14, 2011)

Great shot, I've always wanted to get one. Were you using any tracking device or was 25s at 18mm enough not to introduce any star trailing?


----------



## stevensys (May 14, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Awesome, dude! Nice job of having a natural foreground element in the frame. Keep at it!


 thanks


Drake said:


> Great shot, I've always wanted to get one. Were you using any tracking device or was 25s at 18mm enough not to introduce any star trailing?


 i'm not using any tracking device. just try and error ..lol


----------



## Trever1t (May 14, 2011)

very nice image and I too like that you got a little foreground to give perspective.


----------



## Frequency (May 15, 2011)

Lovely; i will look at it in darkness later to get a better punch

Regards


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (May 18, 2011)

Nicely done, I also really like the foreground element. What camera body did you use to allow 1600 ISO? Is there much noise in the original?

Do you have hot pixels in the image? (red spots) my understanding is they can be removed_ if_ you shoot in RAW and adobe raw converter automatically removes them for you, works for me.


----------



## stevensys (May 19, 2011)

i'm using Sony A580 which have a very good noise control. not sure if the hot spot at my Raw image, but when i view it at lightroom i can see a few if i zoom in.


----------



## altitude604 (May 19, 2011)

very nice shot!

as mentioned, the foreground is a nice element.


----------



## rjackjames (May 29, 2011)

Great shot, I cant wait to photograph the milky way even though it doesnt get dark in Alaska lol


----------



## Davor (Jun 1, 2011)

NASA worthy image  good work.


----------



## hammondfra (Jun 1, 2011)

This is absolutly amazing...and the others said about the tree being in the frame makes it that much better...


----------



## NayNay (Jun 1, 2011)

What a great photo! Well done!!


----------



## helloviki (Jun 2, 2011)

why there are some words in the middle of your photo?


----------



## Chou4555 (Jun 15, 2011)

Very impressive. As has been mentioned before, it would look nothing without the tree framing it. I tried taking a similar shot on the ghoof, with my HTC Desire HD handset... predictably the results were unpublishable!

However I've now got my Lumix G3 ( 

Products - LUMIX Digital Cameras - Overview - LUMIX G Micro System Cameras - Panasonic UK & Ireland
  )  and was planning to take time to take some night sky shots tonight...  But of course I'd forgotten about two major impediments, living in LondoN:

1. The weather. It's overcast and rain predicted for the next few days, and
2. Light pollution. With so many street lamps and other luminal distractions, it ain't gonna work unless  can get out in the country.

Well, I've just scrapped my old car and am looking to buy a newer one, which will give me the ability to get out where it's dark...

By the way, how many attempts did it take you before you clinched that photo.. or were you lucky enough to get it on first take?


----------



## Yemme (Jun 17, 2011)

This is beautiful... just beautiful.  Reminds me of jewelry.


----------

